# Raw POWER!



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Kitchen stoppage from hell today. I almost got the cable stuck. If I didn't have the 3/4" innercore cable. I would have been stuck and in deep doo-doo. I pulled back a WHOLE DRAWER'S WORTH OF STAINLESS STEEL DINING WARE from a commercial kitchen drain. I had to fight to pull the retriever head with all that mangled steel hanging from the end.
*I AM IMPRESSED! RAW POWER! The K-7500 with 3/4" innercore cable is the ballsiest, meanest, badazz cablemachine on the planet.* It mangled this steelware into twisted up bits and pulled a large pile of it out of the drain in a single pass!:thumbup:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

service guy said:


> Kitchen stoppage from hell today. I almost got the cable stuck. If I didn't have the 3/4" innercore cable. I would have been stuck and in deep doo-doo. I pulled back a WHOLE DRAWER'S WORTH OF STAINLESS STEEL DINING WARE from a commercial kitchen drain. I had to fight to pull the retriever head with all that mangled steel hanging from the end.
> *I AM IMPRESSED! RAW POWER! The K-7500 with 3/4" innercore cable is the ballsiest, meanest, badazz cablemachine on the planet.* It mangled this steelware into twisted up bits and pulled a large pile of it out of the drain in a single pass!:thumbup:



So which do you think it was ... disgruntled employee or lazy dishwasher ... or both?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

lazy dishwasher.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Probably. Nice grab by the way. 

Do you have a jetter? I ask because I've gotten to where I hardly even pull anything but the jetter off of the truck if it's a commercial kitchen or residential ks drain. I could have run the jetter down that line until hell froze over (which actually probably is not that far from happening this week, brrrrrrrr) and never gotten anywhere with it. Was this the dishwasher's floor sink or floor drain that you cabled through?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

4" kitchen main. I also had to hit individual floor drains. Job took me over two hours, it was the hardest commercial kitchen drain cleaning of my life. A jetter-hose would have probably burst on all that sharp kitchenware.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice job man. I love to see that kind of stuff. Never lose faith my friend. Never lose faith.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I passed on a stopped mop sink today. I was there resetting toilets and the manager asked me to look at the mop sink. Brown standing water, but not poo water, WTF?!:blink: Turns out, the amigos been dumping the wood chips from the the new _wood fired grill _down the mop sink, _:furious:WTF. _I called the facilities GC who I sub to, and told him to get his drain specialist as I didn't want to try and rod that prick in 15 below.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Service Guy...Those are great pictures. Good work. 

You da man!


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

im quessing the the sink was indiret waste and the floor sink it dumped into didnt have a dome or it was kicked to the side. and youll probly be back doing the same thing.


----------



## cougfan (Jan 2, 2009)

Sweet !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I wonder what it would take to hook up an electro magnet to your cable for just that scenario. Of course you couldn't use it in c.i. or galvi but I bet it would work great on pvc.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Service Guy,

When you feel like you're ready to handle some REAL drain equipment I'll give you my GORLITZ reps number.:laughing: 

Just kidding!* Good Catch.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

At least this way, you won't have to buy anyone flatware for a wedding gift.:laughing:
Awesome stuff.
I always get kinda bumded out if I don't bring something back.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice job Service Guy!! you did well. I hate to tell you this, but if you want a real mans machine, get a Spartan!!

You did good though with what you had to work with :whistling2: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: I get screw drivers back with my little Spartan 100 machine


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Damn son, you've got me sold. I need to get one of them.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

service guy said:


> 4" kitchen main. I also had to hit individual floor drains. Job took me over two hours, it was the hardest commercial kitchen drain cleaning of my life. A jetter-hose would have probably burst on all that sharp kitchenware.


Or even hung up 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

wow, that drain has no cover on it?


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

service guy said:


> Kitchen stoppage from hell today. I almost got the cable stuck. If I didn't have the 3/4" innercore cable. I would have been stuck and in deep doo-doo. I pulled back a WHOLE DRAWER'S WORTH OF STAINLESS STEEL DINING WARE from a commercial kitchen drain. I had to fight to pull the retriever head with all that mangled steel hanging from the end.
> *I AM IMPRESSED! RAW POWER! The K-7500 with 3/4" innercore cable is the ballsiest, meanest, badazz cablemachine on the planet.* It mangled this steelware into twisted up bits and pulled a large pile of it out of the drain in a single pass!:thumbup:


Dude, that so frickin' bada$$! I never twisted up that much spoons and stuff. Damn! Good haul!:yes:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have had rats put cloth napkins, silverwear, straws and all kinds of crap in restaurant floor drains.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice trophie pic for the scrapbook. Awesome job.


----------



## plumbwright (Oct 26, 2009)

wow thats amazing. I hate that feeling of not being able to pull back the cable. Great pictures!!:thumbsup:


----------

